# RuneScape Error , Help Please



## NadyWady

Hi guys, im nadia  i love the game runescape i play it alot, at home , at friends house, but recently when i try to connect at my univeristy , i get this error when it loads the update server

Error_game_js5connect - Unable to connect to update server.
Runescape was unable to connect to the update server. This is most likely caused by a firewall blocking the connection. To resolve this: 


If you have firewall or security software installed please ensure RuneScape/Java is allowed to open outgoing network connections on ports 43594. 


Note Windows XP Service Pack 2 has built in firewall software. If when loading RuneScape this asks if you want to allow the connection, you need to say 'yes'. 


If that doesn't help then an external firewall may be causing the problem. Please ask your network adminstrator/ISP to open port 43594 for TCP traffic. 


Thanks
Nadia :heartlove


----------



## MPod

Public computers usually have tight security. The security of your university is blocking access to port 43594, and so the computer can't connect to the Runescape server. I doubt they'll forward/ unblock a port for you, so you probably just can't play there.


----------



## NadyWady

so theres nothing at all?


----------



## ebackhus

Many schools block these to conserve bandwidth.


----------



## beefers1

i know what i'm about to say is controversial, but not really illegal. anyway, my friend is obsessed with RS (i used to be, then quit 6 months ago at lvl 71 and ~715 total lvl because it got really pointless and tedious), and we can't play it at our school either (except in the Mac lab at lunch). he wants to play during class (it's a high school), so he uses logmein to access his home PC, then play it through that computer, and have it relay the screen contents onto the school computer screen. It lags A LOT (not the actual game itself, but the transmission of his home PC screen onto the school computer's), but it at least sort of works. at least you now know a way of getting around that firewall of yours. Disclaimer: i, or any of my affiliates, do not endorse, encourage, or condone this action.


----------



## wello

lol or u could just enable the port yourself  i loved playing with our network at my highschool. i used to get into so much trouble, lmfao


----------



## smuge

just play moparscape its better


----------



## beefers1

it's an illegal mod of runescape. and it works less than half the time. not worth it.


----------



## gamer4lyfe

ive played runescape for very long time currently lvl 119 without summoning. you should be able to get on at my highschool ive succesfully logged on. but chances are the university has blocked it. i wouldnt know what to say.


----------



## kilos54

well i just got a new comp and i hav the same prob :upset:
the probs not hte fire wall (i checked)
do any of u no how to open port 43594 for TCP traffic 
plzray:


----------



## koala

You can open the port in your firewall and router.

For example, in my Netgear router config I would go to 192.168.0.1 and create a 'service', select TCP and/or UDP and set the Start Port and Finish Port for this service to 43594. Then in Comodo I would go to Port Sets and add the port number. The wording might be different with your router config and firewall.

Have you tested your java settings and made sure scripts are not being blocked?


----------



## lolomg4

Oh yeah I used to have that problem sometimes, usually when firefox was updated-I think one of the updates conflicted with the javascript...so if you have firefox delete some recent updates if you try opening the firewall to Runescape's port and it doesn't work.
-Pro barrow pure, no pk no rs~I do not support Runescape or Jagex ltd. anymore after they messed up the game by taking the wild away and will never play any games from their company again~


----------



## beefers1

lol yeah, but they DID introduce some non-mems minigames. I don't play anymore also, but my friend does, and he says it's quite fun.


----------



## Srlancelot39

NadyWady what university do you go to? It's not UOIT by any chance is it??? I'm having the same problem, but it was working 5 minutes ago in a lecture hall and it has been working in my dorm up until now. This is the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## Srlancelot39

lolomg4 said:


> Oh yeah I used to have that problem sometimes, usually when firefox was updated-I think one of the updates conflicted with the javascript...so if you have firefox delete some recent updates if you try opening the firewall to Runescape's port and it doesn't work.
> -Pro barrow pure, no pk no rs~I do not support Runescape or Jagex ltd. anymore after they messed up the game by taking the wild away and will never play any games from their company again~


They recently brought back free trade and wilderness to it's full extent just as it was before.


----------

